# Your favourite movie scenes



## Philip

With or without music.

Let's start this off lightly (inspired by Matrix thread)...

"The Matrix" (1999) -- 'Construct' Scenes


----------



## Dodecaplex

The Last Samurai: A Small Measure of Peace by old Zimmer.

"Perfect. They are all perfect."

Beautiful, beautiful music.


----------



## Eviticus

a scene from one hell of an emotional roller coaster of a film


----------



## Polednice

"That was a priceless Steinway!"
"Not anymore."


----------



## Manxfeeder

Metropolis is full of favorite scenes. In this one it shows the main character having a breakdown, hallucinating about a boiler room turning into a slaughterhouse. The score is perfect.


----------



## Dowd

In a movie with a classic score, the best scene starts with just Robert Shaw and the creaking of the boat before the music quietly creeps in.

Jaws


----------



## elgar's ghost

Talos the bronze statue coming alive in Jason & The Argonauts. Used to scare me to bits when I was younger.

The airport 'detector wand' scene in This Is Spinal Tap (although I could choose at least half a dozen from this classic).

Lon Chaney as the Phantom of the Opera having his mask removed.

The graveyard dream sequence in Fiddler on the Roof.

The cranking up of the tension during the Mexican standoff in The Good, the Bad & the Ugly.


----------



## Philip

The protector (Tom yum goong) *UNCUT* fight scene


----------



## Philip

Not sure if i completely understood this movie...

Werckmeister Harmonies opening scene


----------



## Eviticus

Nice one Philip, reminds me of one of my favourites...






Couldn't find my best scene from Leon but any scene with Oldman in will do...


----------



## bigshot

Two of my favorite scenes involve Peter Lorre... The monologue at the end of M...






...and the killer revealing himself at the end of Stranger on the Third Floor.






Lorre was a spectacular actor... Charlie Chaplin called him the "world's greatest actor", which is high praise coming from him! His perfectly modulated performances have a million insightful details that put the dialogue across vividly. There are no actors like this around today.


----------



## Philip

The Godfather 3 - Brucia La Terra


----------



## Chrythes

Just seeing Ana Karina is enjoyable on its own.


----------



## Philip

Bruno


----------



## kv466




----------



## Couchie




----------



## tdc

.............


----------



## Philip

kv466 said:


> video


this scene is great. the best part i think is when he says "you know we can just step outside and figure it out..."

go physically fit nerds!!


----------



## notreally

_Ikiru_ (1952)


----------



## regressivetransphobe

My all-time favorite opening scene. I didn't look away for the rest of the movie.


----------



## misterjones

Every time I watch this film, I have to watch this scene three or four times.






Snap, crackle and pop. It doesn't get any better than Raymond Chandler.


----------



## Philip

Apocalypse Now


----------



## Vaneyes

Charles Grodin had a knack of getting under people's skin, as illustrated in these scenes with Robert de Niro and Eddie Albert. I laugh as hard now, as I did during the original releases.

Midnight Run (1988)






The Heartbreak Kid (1972)


----------



## Alberich

The Lord of the Rings Grey Haven seen. It really, really drives home Tolkien's theme's about how much is lost in time and can never be the way it was. We all have some identification with this; I can remember lots of times growing up when a friend would get a girlfriend and the whole group dynamic would be upended and they'd never be the same again.


----------



## regressivetransphobe




----------



## Chrythes

Oh man, how could I forget about this -


----------



## ksargent

From Hitchcock's Notorious: Alicia holding the key


----------



## ksargent

One from Kill Bill, Vol. 1: Japanese steel


----------



## regressivetransphobe

Oldschool kung-fu movies aren't getting enough love


----------



## Il_Penseroso

The last scene from Fellini's La Strada, with Anthony Quinn alone on the beach, I still remember how I was touched first time; I went out walking and crying, nobody could understand why !

www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FMhJ2A2IDQ


----------



## Lenfer




----------



## Philip

Dumb and dumber is full of PRICELESS comedy scenes, check this guy's face when he opens the door :lol:






Scooter scene:






"...and TOOOTALLY redeem yourself!" :lol:

Brilliant!!


----------



## Philip

This scene from Black Swan was amazing in the theater because of the contrasting effect it had in comparison to the previous more slow-paced eery sequences in the film.


----------



## hyogen

hands down this one: 




also happens to be one of my favorite pieces of music by Hans Zimmer as well.


----------



## Stargazer

Here's a couple of my favorites!

This is from Barry Lyndon, my favorite movie, and probably my favorite scene from it also (it's hard to decide sometimes lol)





Here's one from Lord of the Rings. It's kind of sad but I really love the poetic quality of the scene.





And one of my favorite comedy scenes from Office Space (hilarious movie if you haven't seen it!). I wouldn't say it's the best part of the movie, but this scene makes me laugh so hard every time I see it because it reminds me of some people I know.


----------



## hyogen

hyogen said:


> hands down this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also happens to be one of my favorite pieces of music by Hans Zimmer as well.


can't stress my first entry enough...hehehe

I love the scene where William Wallace is giving his motivational speech in Braveheart. Best ever.. There have been other motivational battle speeches that are in movies, but don't even come close in my opinion.... except for one, which I may be the only one that finds it almost as good: Robin Hood Prince of Thieves....when Robin speaks to his fellow forrest dwelling peasants--telling them that they need to fight and stand up to the Sheriff of Nottingham. Not as dramatic, but almost as moving/motivating in my opinion  around the 2 minute mark.











LOVE the soundtrack in this movie by Michael Kamen. Not only is the main theme awesome, but "Maid Marian" is one of the most romantic/emotional pieces I've ever heard. On the level of "For the love of a princess" in Braveheart in my honest opinion.

'He fancies you my lady. I am blind,﻿ but some things I can still see!'

i was in disbelief coming out of the theatre for the recent Robin Hood movie with Russell Crowe in it........... . what a waste of effort. (in my opinion)


----------



## Lenfer

​


----------



## ksargent

Nice to see that there are other Kieslowski fans on the forum. He was a brilliant filmmaker.



Lenfer said:


>


----------



## Dimboukas

A Clockwork Orange


----------



## Philip

Lenfer said:


> Iron Giant END


Well thanks for RUINING IT FOR ME.


----------



## Lenfer

Philip said:


> Well thanks for RUINING IT FOR ME.


Sorry *Philip* I was going to post a spoiler warning but :devil:.

:kiss::tiphat:


----------



## Philip

La Pianiste - Schubert


----------



## Philip

One of my favourite movies:

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind (1/11) Movie CLIP - Train Ride (2004)


----------



## Philip

'Mac and me' wheelchair scene


----------



## Dodecaplex

Philip said:


> Dumb and dumber [...]


----------



## Dodecaplex

By the way, which scene was the first video in your post, Philip? It doesn't work anymore.


----------



## Philip

Dodecaplex said:


> By the way, which scene was the first video in your post, Philip? It doesn't work anymore.


Oh bummer, it's the one where Lloyd's in the stall and it says "For manly love be here March 25th at 2:15am SHARP", then the other dude (from previous scene) kicks the door open and his face just lights up while Lloyd lets out a bone chilling scream :lol:

It was the only "original movie" version i could find on YT. The other ones are the "unedited" extras version, which is less funny.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant




----------



## Moira

Manxfeeder said:


> Metropolis is full of favorite scenes. In this one it shows the main character having a breakdown, hallucinating about a boiler room turning into a slaughterhouse. The score is perfect.


I did not know Metropolis until the Johannesburg International Mozart Festival in February this year. 
http://www.artlink.co.za/news_article.htm?contentID=29137

It was faaaaaabulous!


----------



## gr8gunz

The telephone scene in "Wonderful LIfe" is the best love scene of all. It's even G rated!!


----------



## Guest

This is one of the great movie scenes, directed by George Cukor. "Adam's Rib", 1949, starring Tracey and Hepburn. Written by Ruth Gordon and Garson Kanin. The famous scene with the gun - absolutely hilarious. Gavin Lambert, critic and writer, said of the film, "we all studied it in film school and said, 'it's what we all want as film-makers - elegance and perfection'. Yes.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

This funny scene from Swing Time, 1936 starring Fred Astaire and Ginger Rogers:

www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXio_8Rl1hI

The song won the Academy Award for Best Original Song.


----------



## DeepR

The Good, The Bad & The Ugly 

The final part at the graveyard, from the shootout until the end.

Once Upon A Time In the West 

The first part from the beginning, including the first shootout.

"You brought two too many". Most bad-*** line ever.


----------



## kiliand

This one. Really like the (long) build-up towards this scene. Will remember this forever.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

Lenfer, for some reason I am not surprised you have "liked" that clip from _Stardust memories_. It has haunted me ever since I saw the film shortly after it was released in 1980, and it was a pleasure to find it recently on YT. Although it turned out to be much as I remembered it, I also remembered that I saw it when I was student. But I couldn't have - because I graduated in 1974. So, this illustrates one aspect of getting older (as you asked elsewhere): our memories of our past are usually wrong!


----------



## Jared

Philip said:


> La Pianiste - Schubert


nice to see another Haneke fan on the forum!


----------



## Jared

Philip said:


> Not sure if i completely understood this movie...
> 
> Werckmeister Harmonies opening scene


One of the finest films ever made in my opinion...


----------



## Jared

bigshot said:


> Two of my favorite scenes involve Peter Lorre... The monologue at the end of M...
> 
> Lorre was a spectacular actor... Charlie Chaplin called him the "world's greatest actor", which is high praise coming from him! His perfectly modulated performances have a million insightful details that put the dialogue across vividly. There are no actors like this around today.


agreed wholeheartedly.... this is a terrifically convincing scene and always has been one of my favourites.


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> The Good, The Bad & The Ugly
> 
> The final part at the graveyard, from the shootout until the end.


Blondieeeeee....!! You know what you aaarrree!!!!????? Just a drity son of a *AAAAIIAAAIIAAAAAA WAA WAA WAAA*

I get goosebumps just thinking about it.


----------



## Philip

Life of chickens and humans. (Baraka)


----------



## PlaySalieri

There is a scene from the film Leon - which I like. I can't find the actual scene itself in whole part - but here are a couple of clips.






And for a view of Mozart:


----------



## jani

This one without a doubt!


----------



## OpusEleven

A classical music forum and no one has posted the Elias death scene from _Platoon_ yet. The use of Barber's Adagio for Strings, Op. 11, is simply stunning.


----------



## Antihero




----------



## userfume

American Beauty


----------



## sharik

_The Night Porter (1974)_


----------



## Guest

Some excellent film scenes in this thread, started by Philip.

In my opinion, this scene from 'In the Name of the Father' is one of the greatest achievements in screen acting. It stands alongside about a dozen very great scenes in film history (English speaking and foreign). Daniel Day-Lewis in the "Medal" scene (sorry, I don't know how to 'embed' U-tube links):






It speaks for itself - the mannerisms, the frenetic delivery: I absolutely BELIEVE. Superb direction too: he just lets the camera go with Day-Lewis and never a subtlety is missed. This scene has everything in it: guilt, religion, dysfunction, good and evil, parental control and when Jerry says, "_finally it was over - it was all over_" Day-Lewis is at his compelling best. His whole life he is haunted by his strict, religious father and the only escape for him can be his father's death because he's never felt good enough. In truth, anything but that is the reality in this magnificent, touching and disturbing true story.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## CypressWillow

This scene from "The Tango Lesson" is so gorgeous I get goosebumps every time:






And I don't even dance!


----------



## Ryan

Have you seen Fatal Attraction?


----------



## Antihero




----------



## lunchdress

Love this drinking montage from Moontide-1942


----------



## cwarchc

I was spoilt for choice with "The Blues Brothers" some many great scenes to choose
This film introduced me to some fantastic music, and started my love of blues


----------



## Zabirilog

For piano music lovers


----------



## Guest

How about when James Stewart grabs Donna Reed and kisses her in frustration while they're on the phone to Harry Bailey? (Did I recall that right?) Can't find a clip, but it gets me every time. In fact, the whole film does, it's unbearable to watch in places.

More recently, Bilbo's riddling encounter with Gollum is an excellent scene, along with Thorin's song (with dwarf chorus) and the silence of Bag End the following morning.


----------



## lunchdress

The end of 'The Third Man', perfect way to end a perfect movie


----------



## zeshantahir

my favourite movie is
"shooter"
i like it with music or without music


----------



## Kleinzeit

Two best endings (that aren't)

Vertigo
No Country For Old Men


----------



## Kleinzeit




----------



## regressivetransphobe

Probably the best fight scene ever filmed


----------



## TrevBus

The final of "To Kill a Mockingbird". Poetry on screen.


----------



## Celloman

The last five minutes of "City Lights"

Pure cinema.


----------



## Skilmarilion

The 'train station scene' from _The Untouchables_ is an all-time favourite of mine.


----------



## Antihero




----------



## AClockworkOrange

I love the whole film but two which scenes come to mind from 'A Clockwork Orange'





I cannot do anything about the subtitles in this clip but it was the only one I could find on YouTube.





Both clips speak volumes about the character and mark the beginning of the downfall of 'Little Alex'. In the case of this film, it would be easier to say the whole film but thats life. There are more obvious clips - such as a the drunk at the start of the film but at present these two stand out.


----------



## AClockworkOrange




----------



## Cosmos

With music: 2001 A Space Odyssey, finding the moon monolyth






Jackie Brown, Intro






W/O music: Lars and the Real Girl, meeting Bianca






No Country for Old Men, coin toss


----------



## scratchgolf

Just a few that come to mind....

Amadeus - When Mozart humiliates Salieri in front of the Emperor 
The Departed - When Ray Winstone explains "There are guys you can hit"
Beautiful Girls - One of my favorite, lesser known movies. The end of the doorway confrontation when Steve's daughter comes to the door and prevents a fight.


----------



## Fortinbras Armstrong

I'm amazed no one has mentioned my favorite scene from any movie, the singing of the Marseillaise in _Casablanca _





As a friend of mine put it, this makes me want to be French.

If we are going to have movie musicals, the title song from _Singing in the Rain_





Roger Ebert said he saw the movie in a theater, and when it let out, it was raining. About half the people started singing and dancing.

Another I like is this one from _The Right Stuff_





"Is that a man?" "Yeah, you're damn right it is."


----------



## Silkenblack

"Yesterday" scene from Once upon a time in America. Music really makes it.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Without a doubt, one of the final scenes in Blade Runner, when Deckard and Roy fight in the abandoned building and end up on the roof.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

the final shoot out between Harmonica and Frank in Once Upon a Time in the West (although the opening scene is a very close second)


----------



## Fugue Meister

Two great scenes I couldn't pick between them...











Classic stuff.


----------



## Fugue Meister

Non Kubrick I'd say...






or maybe...






but then again there's...






All fantastic..


----------



## Guest

gr8gunz said:


> The telephone scene in "Wonderful LIfe" is the best love scene of all. It's even G rated!!


I don't think I saw this before I offered it as my favourite.

_Jaws_' barrel scene is a bit of a contrast...






Just a great thrill ride...with Williams's great score as insistent as Quint.

From "Foreground my ***!" to "Hooper!....Tie it up will ya!?...Hooper, where are you?...Hooper, hurry it up now, tie it on Hooper...hurry it up he's coming straight for us, don't screw it up now...Come on Hooper, hurry it up, tie it on!"


----------



## Couac Addict

The montage from The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou as the team prepare to shoot a Jacques Costeau-like documentary. I'm not sure if Angelica Huston is crossing off "Sky dive into a volcano" because it's an insane suggestion for a scene or because the task has been completed...but it makes me laugh every time.
Why are these guys using dynamite?
Why do these guys need side arms when jogging on the beach?
Why is the script girl always topless? 
So many unanswered questions.


----------



## mirepoix

Rita Hayworth in Gilda.






On either side oh her there's a point of light and with a further one made by the incredible hair light - it makes her appear framed within a triangle. And they've got so much on the lens that there are almost specular highlights on her shoulder. Also, the shadows transition harshly enough so that her features and shoulders are accentuated.


----------



## mirepoix

Young Frankenstein - blonde/bags gag.


----------



## mirepoix

The Big Sleep - "Speaking of horses..."






(Apologies - I should have put all these videos in one post.)


----------



## Bellinilover

Two of my favorites are from THE KING'S SPEECH. First, the big speech scene:






And second, Colin Firth's "crying scene" (where Bertie breaks down in front of his wife -- unfortunately, it's not on Youtube so I can't post it).


----------



## Bellinilover

And this:


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Darn it Fugue Meister, now you've inspired me to put on _The Shining_ at 11:00pm, oh well, I wasn't gonna sleep anyway. :-/

Definitely the greatest horror film ever.


----------



## PetrB

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Darn it Fugue Meister, now you've inspired me to put on _The Shining_ at 11:00pm, oh well, I wasn't gonna sleep anyway. :-/
> 
> Definitely the greatest horror film ever.


LOL. Try Roman Polanski's _Repulsion._

Rent it.
Put it on.
Watch it alone -- in the dark.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

PetrB said:


> LOL. Try Roman Polanski's _Repulsion._
> 
> Rent it.
> Put it on.
> Watch it alone -- in the dark.


I actually just saw Repulsion for the first time a couple months ago. It was without a doubt disturbing but I don't think I got the full effect because I saw it in a Film Theory class. I'll have to watch it alone like you said!!


----------



## david johnson




----------



## norman bates

There are a lot of scenes that I love, but lately I've watched again Southern Comfort, my favorite Walter Hill's movie (if you haven't seen it, it's something in the vein of Deliverance). And the reason of it is especially the thrilling ending with the cajun song Parlez-nous à boire, definitely one of my favorite scenes. 
Unfortunately on youtube there's just a part of the scene.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite movie scene is when goodie Michael Corleone becomes a serious member of his family, killing a mobster and corrupt police captain in a Bronx Italian restaurant, from The Godfather.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

hpowders said:


> My favorite movie scene is when goodie Michael Corleone becomes a serious member of his family, killing a mobster and corrupt policeman in a Bronx Italian restaurant, from The Godfather.


That's definitely a contender for my favorite too! So many great scenes out there.

Captain McCluskey - "I frisked him; I've frisked thousands of young punks; he's clean."


----------



## hpowders

DiesIraeVIX said:


> That's definitely a contender for my favorite too! So many great scenes out there.
> 
> Captain McCluskey - "I frisked him; I've frisked thousands of young punks; he's clean."


Yeah. Sterling Hayden. I get goosebumps just thinking about it.


----------



## hpowders

Bellinilover said:


> And this:


Yes. That is a very good one too.


----------



## Bellinilover

hpowders said:


> Yes. That is a very good one too.


I've always loved it. I simply don't agree with people who say it's maudlin and unnecessary.


----------



## geralmar

"L'arena" from Il mercenario" (1968):


----------



## Bellinilover

The scene with the Pigeon sisters in THE ODD COUPLE -- very funny and affecting (I know -- I'm big on male crying scenes).

Another favorite of mine is the scene in PSYCHO where Martin Balsam as Detective Arbogast is questioning Anthony Perkins as Norman. I just love the realistic-sounding dialogue and the whole eerie,_ film noir_ look of the scene.

The sequence in THE PIANIST where Szpilman (Adrien Brody) meets Hosenfeld (Thomas Kretschmann).


----------



## PetrB

Death-- coming and going through mirrors -- in Jean Cocteau's _Orphée._


----------



## Posie

On Madame Butterfly:

“Gallimard: It's... a pure sacrifice. He's unworthy, but what can she do? She loves him so much. It's a very beautiful story.

Song: Well, yes, to a Westerner.

Gallimard: Excuse me?

Song: It's one of your favorite fantasies, isn't it? The submissive Oriental woman and the cruel white man.” 

-from M. Butterfly


----------



## Silkenblack

Scene from Godfather II; arriving to the new world. A moment with heart-wrenching music.


----------



## Couac Addict

The President's phone call in Dr. Strangelove...


----------



## hpowders

Casablanca: Final scene: 

"We always had Paris. Here's looking at YOU, kid!"

"Round up the usual suspects."

"Louis, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship."


----------



## Il_Penseroso

hpowders said:


> *"Louis, I think this is the beginning of a beautiful friendship."*


Nice! Get into Emir Kusturica's Chat noir Chat blanc (if you haven't watched it), where you may enjoy the quote again in the final scene!


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Well I think they were -but - at their "highest peak" that moment:

Oh, I'd love to climb a mountain
And reach the highest peak
But it doesn't thrill me half as much
As dancing cheek to cheek

Fantastic dance!


----------



## circa

I have a new spin on this...I have a whole obscure 'species' of scenes.
I haven't seen every Greenaway film, not by a long shot. (no pun intended!) But he structures his films in a rather classical way, IMHO, and in every Greenaway film I've seen, there's a very discernable climax. Except, because his films are extreme in a way no classical drama would be, these moments have a bizarre mishmash of the absurd, the erotic or decadent, and the comical. So these scenes always feel quite unique to his films. In The Draughtsman's Contract, it is surely the lead up to the signing of the second contract. (I won't spoil for those who haven't seen it.) That Draughtman clearly can't believe his "good luck" and the fact that he now is even more in hog heaven than he thought he had been. In ZOO, I think it's the somewhat infamous tracking shot of the hall of time-lapse animal decay, and the arch dialog between Felipe and Venus that offers a minor foreshadowing of the rest of the play. He uses all the filmic conventions - especially music - to construct a real sense that "hey folks, the sh-t is hitting the fan...fasten your seatbelts."


----------



## QuietGuy

From the movie Nuts:






and this music (#1) from the same movie:


----------



## ClassicalMusicYouTube

The finale of King's Speach:






Did you know that this piece from Beethoven's 7th Symphony was originally used as a Temp Track? But composer Alexandre Desplat refused to substitute this track with his own music because the thaught, Beethoven was the perfect choice for this particular scene.


----------



## Musicforawhile

This is the opening of 'The Go-Between' and it perhaps hints at the sadness and tragedy ahead, especially with the rain on the window.


----------



## trazom




----------



## Figleaf

Bing Crosby singing True Love to Grace Kelly in High Society! Watching that, I wanted to be Grace so badly.


----------



## hpowders

Figleaf said:


> Bing Crosby singing True Love to Grace Kelly in High Society! Watching that, I wanted to be Grace so badly.


Mine too! That duet was a really big hit! One of my all time faves!


----------



## SimonNZ

Didn't Woody Allen sing "True Love" to Julia Roberts in something?

I seem to be blocking out all other details of whichever film that was.


----------



## Figleaf

SimonNZ said:


> Didn't Woody Allen sing "True Love" to Julia Roberts in something?
> 
> I seem to be blocking out all other details of whichever film that was.


I hope not! That would ruin the song for me


----------



## tdc

Espresso scene from _Mulholland Drive_:


----------



## OldFashionedGirl




----------



## Giordano

Beethoven's 7th in another movie:


----------



## DeepR

Entire final graveyard scene from The Good, The Bad & The Ugly
Opening scene from Once Upon a Time in the West
Various city shots from Once Upon a Time in America


----------



## DeepR

Lord of the Rings: Return of the King - Lighting of the Beacons of Gondor





The Hobbit: Desolation of Smaug - Barrel escape




Completely ridiculous fun.


----------



## Guest

I recently bought a DVD film called *Excalibur* (John Boorman, 1981) to help teach my young daughter about the legend of King Arthur. It makes great use of the music of Wagner, among others.
There's a moment in the film when Sir Percival throws Excalibur back into the lake (after Arthur, mortally wounded, bids him to do so) and an arm shoots up out of the water (the Lady of the Lake) and seizes it; the scene matches the music perfectly : the sword flying through the air in slow motion accompanied by the building passage (in the YouTube extract linked below, starting at the 2:01 mark), then the "hammer blows" as the hand grasps the sword (2:28) - this left me breathless and made me choke up! Great cinema, that!

Anyway, here's the link. There are two curious moments in this performance (Klaus Tennstedt and the London Philharmonic) : First, do I hear fluffed entries / poor tuning by the horns at the 2:08 mark, and secondly, is that someone dropping Siegfried's coffin at 5:50?


----------



## Guest

And here's the link to the film extract I mentioned in Post #135 above.


----------



## Radames

I see Dr. Strangelove mentioned a few times. I love the end too.


----------



## Varick

"*True Romance*" scene with Christopher Walken and Dennis Hopper. To me, this is *THE MOST INTENSE* scene in movie history. Perfectly accompanied by the Duet from Lakme. Whoever thought to put this music to this scene is just a genius!:






Greatest line from that scene: _"So tell me, Am I lyin'?"_

Funniest line ever, I'd have to give it to this (So twisted, which to me, makes it so damn funny):






Two, just absolutely fantastic movies!

V


----------



## clara s

my best movie scene ever


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Varick said:


> "*True Romance*" scene with Christopher Walken and Dennis Hopper. To me, this is *THE MOST INTENSE* scene in movie history. Perfectly accompanied by the Duet from Lakme. Whoever thought to put this music to this scene is just a genius!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greatest line from that scene: _"So tell me, Am I lyin'?"_
> 
> Funniest line ever, I'd have to give it to this (So twisted, which to me, makes it so damn funny):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two, just absolutely fantastic movies!
> 
> V


I love _True Romance_.

I'd do the screenplay a bit differently though: I'd have Walken chase Slater across the country. The movie's great fun, but it really needs more Christopher Walken one-liners.


----------



## Wandering

Bellinilover said:


> The scene with the Pigeon sisters in THE ODD COUPLE -- very funny and affecting (I know -- I'm big on male crying scenes). ...


Very funny. The central park sssssscene from The Out of Towners kills me every time.


----------



## Cheyenne

As a first, I love the Hemingway scenes from Midnight in Paris: --


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## GreenMamba

I haven't looked through this thread to see what's been mentioned so far, but the dinner scene in 4 months, 3 Weeks and 2 Days is brilliant. It probably has little impact if you haven't seen the film (and I couldn't find a subtitled version!). Our lead character is in the middle of a brutal day, and then has to sit through this.


----------



## mirepoix

Cheyenne said:


> As a first, I love the Hemingway scenes from Midnight in Paris: --


I am ashamed to admit that I can recite from memory all of the dialogue spoken by the character .


----------



## scratchgolf

mirepoix said:


> I am ashamed to admit that I can recite from memory all of the dialogue spoken by the character .


That was a very fun movie. Tom Hardy is a rock star.


----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## Il_Penseroso




----------



## kartikeys

Must put this up:


----------



## Bellinilover

Bellinilover said:


> Two of my favorites are from THE KING'S SPEECH. First, the big speech scene:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And second, Colin Firth's "crying scene" (where Bertie breaks down in front of his wife -- unfortunately, it's not on Youtube so I can't post it).


Found it:


----------



## Bayreuth

In _The Godfather_, I love the scene in Sicily where Michael Corleone stands his ground against the local chieftain and shows his determination to marry his daughter. The way he speaks, the way he subtly threats him and tells him that phrase I love so much: "Your daughter would lose a father, instead of gaining a husband". Wonderful






Also the Intro of Lars Von Trier's _Melancholia_ (2011) is incredibly beautiful, with apocalyptic scenes going one after the other to the music of Wagner's Tristan und Isolde.


----------



## Saintbert

Ingmar Bergman's _Autumn Sonata_ is a heavy, brooding family drama of relastionships strained by the past (who knew he could pull that off). There's a scene where the daughter, an amateur pianist, plays for her mother, an aged concert pianist. The piece is Chopin's Prelude No. 2 in A Minor. She plays it as well as she can, not being the concert pianist but an amateur and a daughter seeking approval. Afterwards, she fearfully asks the mother: "Did you like it?" The mother, feigning compassion: "I liked you."


----------



## silentio

Death of the Donkey in Bresson's _Au hasard Balthazar_, which uses a brief excerpt from Schubert's Andantino (2nd movement from D.959 sonata). Get me everytime.


----------



## geralmar

The greenhouse scene in Invasion of the Body Snatchers (1956); specifically the pitchfork trailing over the bursting seed pods.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

Extraordinary scene! No words to describe it!!!


----------



## Morimur

Oh, the hilarity!


----------



## Vronsky

The first scene is anthology. Ridley Scott: _Blade Runner_ - _Tears in rain monologue_






The second is Werner Herzog: _Aguirre, the Wrath of God_ - _Aguirre climax _






The thrid scene is from François Truffaut: _Fahrenheit 451_ - _The Book People of Fahrenheit 451 _


----------



## Vaneyes

*"I'd like to tear those holy wings off you and make a real woman out of you. I'd show you what heaven's like**: no golden stairways, or harp music, or silvery clouds. Just ecstasy, comin' and goin'."* - Elmer Gantry


----------



## Il_Penseroso

OldFashionedGirl said:


> Extraordinary scene! No words to describe it!!!


Great movie, the best of Dreyer... :tiphat:


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> Entire final graveyard scene from The Good, The Bad & The Ugly


BLONDIEEE...!!! You know what you are!!!??? You're just a big son of a *AIAIAAAAA mwaa mwaa mwaa*


----------



## cwarchc

Another classic from me


----------



## tdc

From Lynch's _Lost Highway_


----------



## CDs

"We got both kinds country and western."


----------



## Stand The Thankless Vigil

Would have to be the end of "City Lights" by Charlie Chaplin. The power displayed in such simplicity is magnificent. It ran over me like a truck. You see what is coming just an instant before it happens, but it is too late to do anything about it. That is the finest cinematic moment I have ever seen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

The gradual deterioration of Ernie 'Big Ern' McCracken's elaborate comb-over in _Kingpin_ (as played by Bill Murray):


----------



## Pugg

Unemployment Insurance History Of The World .
Bea Arthur......she is hilarious :lol:


----------



## GreenMamba

Lee Marvin (playing a character named Walker) takes a long walk down a hallway in Point Blank. Great use of sound, music and editing.


----------



## kartikeys

Though I don't have marked favourites, 
this one from Manhattan comes to mind:


----------



## Bellinilover

My latest favorite scene is the one in _Risen_ where Clavius (Joseph Fiennes) discovers that Jesus Christ has...well... risen. It's not on Youtube, unfortunately, but if you saw the movie you'll surely remember the scene.


----------



## DeepR

"You are one ugly mother ... "


----------



## Vaneyes

Il_Penseroso said:


>


Thank you. IP. A command performance for my wife. 
And incidentally, the film was our first online purchase. :tiphat:


----------



## CDs

_Nothing to Lose_

Couldn't find a clip on YouTube but it's a great scene especially since it deals with classical music.

*Rig*: [a slow violin song plays on the radio] Charlie, this sh** is depressing the sh** out of me. It's making me sad.
*Charlie*: What? Oh come on, man, this sh** is the sh**. This is the sh**. It's supposed to make you sad.
*Rig*: It's grim.
*Charlie*: Oh come on, man, this is THE SH**. This sh** IS the sh**. This is the hellified LOVE music.
*Rig*: I'm in bad shape over here.
*Charlie*: You know, maybe I could you in to a nice AM station, get you some Donny Osmond. Ha ha ha.


----------



## Atrahasis

*ALL TIME MASTERPIECE*! I like the music Vangelis composed for the movie, stunning thing!









I like this scene, it reminds me of a similar scene in Schindlers list with a girl in a red coat.
The meaning behind this particular scene is great, plus the music





Nice Bach:




*WARNING - GRAPHIC CONTENT!*


----------



## GreenMamba

That Children of Men scene is great, although I also love the reverse car chase.


----------



## Atrahasis

Great movie, filmed to perfection. 
Emmanuel Lubezki is a great cinematographer!


----------



## Biwa

Tootsie has so many great scenes...
















And can't forget Bill Murray...






and Geena Davis...


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Morimur

_"Get to the choppa!"_


----------



## znapschatz

The great opening sequence of Orson Welles' *Touch of Evil*. It was done in one take for 3 1/2 minutes with a couple (Charlton Heston, Janet Leigh) walking to the Mexico/US border check point, repeatedly intersecting with a car that has a hidden bomb set to go off in that time. It was considered a masterpiece of filmmaking by the critics, although the studio producers mucked it up by displaying credits while it was running. Fortunately, the film later got a major overhaul in which this scene and other travesties were corrected to Welles' original intent.


----------



## Bellinilover

Another favorite with Joseph Fiennes: the "Rome" sequence in LUTHER. I love how Fiennes' facial expressions make Luther's feelings at any given moment perfectly clear. Surely this what they have in mind when they say, "Acting is mostly reacting":


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Vaneyes

Celebrating the great *Rod Steiger* (1925 - 2002).


----------



## Vaneyes




----------



## Lensky




----------



## Pugg

10 heartbreaking seconds .


----------



## Azol

Ballet scene from Brain Donors.
I laughed so hard it hurt.





Beacon lighting sequence from The Return of the King.
The perfect unity of breathtaking visuals and music.





The very beginning of The HitchHiker's Guide to the Galaxy.
A classic!


----------



## Lensky

*
The Dead*, Huston 1987


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Bellinilover

Bellinilover said:


> I've always loved it. I simply don't agree with people who say it's maudlin and unnecessary.


I love this one, too:


----------

